# Stealth Fibreglass Kayaks



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thinking of switching from my Hobie Revo to a Stealth Kayak. Love the look at them and want to get back into paddling. My only concern is the perceived fragility of glass yaks compared to plastic. One thing I do like about my Hobie is that it can be thrashed about a bit and dragged over the beach without really being about huge scratches appearing on the hull. I rarely do surf launches. Mainly launch off the beach in relatively calm conditions. Love the layout of the stealth though and from what I've read they paddle really well.

Any feedback appreciated!


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

You would be surprised how tough they are lewie we certainly drag ours around the beach and roll em in the surf they are great machines and you have to love that fish hatch.
Go on    you won't be disappointed. Give palmy mick a ring and have a chat he is a straight shooter.
Cheers
Ant


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Lewie I dont do much in the way of surf launches either (although its good to know I have the right craft for the job when I do), mainly fish Moreton Bay and use to have a plastic yak. I use to drag my Swing up the concrete boat ramp and drag it on the bitumen when loading it (the plastic one) and eventually did wear a hole in it. I am a bit more careful with the glass yaks, but not much. If you drag it through rough sand you will scratch the gel coat, which will only affect its appearance. If you drag it on one spot, it will wear a hole through the gel coat and eventually into the glass, no biggy you just patch it up again. If you hit a hard object hard enough, you could put a hole in it, again no biggy, just patch it. If you dropped it off your roof racks onto the road you could put a crack in it, in which case you can repair again. Really they are very tough and you do have to go out of your way to damage them, a little bit of care and they will last just as long as a plastic kayak.

There are plenty of different makes and models, so its worth doing lots of research and picking up the right one that best suits your fishing.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I have just made the switch last week. From a Revo to a Supalite X. I don't think there is much difference between having to worry about hitting something in the glass yak compared to having to worry about hitting something with the mirage drive. I am not telling you they are a great yak as I haven't tested mine out really yet so can't give an informed opinion. I am sure there are pro's and con's for every yak but you need to get one that suits the conditions that you will be paddling in. DaftWullie is correct in saying that the Evo's would suit paddling in calmer waters as they have a pointy nose that slices through the water, although I paddled both and preferred the Supalite X. Try to organise a test paddle and see which one suits your needs.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Hey Lewi, the glass kayaks regardless of which make are much more resiliant than most give them credit for. I have seen some touring kayaks that have been around since bazz & they are still a sea worthy craft. 
I have lanched from concrete ramps, draged it up the beach, rocky outcrops & fished poky waters & to my skis credit it has held up quite well. 
You do need to look ahead a little & take some care but nothing over the top.
Make the move over mate , you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

eric said:


> kas said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen some touring kayaks that have been around since bazz & they are still a sea worthy craft.
> ...


Yassou Eric ,and gee it was hard going in those triremes,that bloody Achilles was a mongrel of a sailor , a real heel


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Lewie , as has been indicated , i have been in fibreglass craft evidentally since the great battle of Salamis , i think we won that one ,they are not the frail craft people would have you believe, i have run over rocks and been run into bridges in kayak races have been T - boned, all without harm . And as well as that you should try getting round the cans in a surf club ski race , the noise of hulls clashing is deafening all without harm . So dont be afraid of fibreglass Lew its pretty tough stuff


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Love my B.F.S. love it, loveit, love it


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

DaftWullie said:


> rather than one of those blunt nosed tugboats :twisted: :lol: .


Bite your tongue young Wolly :twisted:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

DaftWullie said:


> I would lean towards one of the Evo's .


Like a big old Ford GT, very fast down the straight, but dont try and go around corners. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Sounds like the fibreglass is tougher than I thought. Tossing up between a glass yak and an Adventure Island, so will give it some more thought and do a bit more research.


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Pick up a glassy 2nd hand for about 1/4 of the price


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine has been dropped of my car and has been over rocks and small rapids in the pioneer and gets dragged up beaches pretty often. It has a bald patch in the front and the bottom of the skeg and rudder and some gouges in the gel coat.

Way tougher than most people give them credit for


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Lewie15 said:


> .....want to get back into paddling......I rarely do surf launches. Mainly launch off the beach in relatively calm conditions....


If you plan to fish from your glass yak and have no surf launches involved I would be suggesting a Stealth Evo, if you are average size I would go an Evo465 and if you are a bit bigger an Evo495 as you will enjoy the paddling much more over other models. 


Lewie15 said:


> Tossing up between a glass yak and an Adventure Island


 You said you wanted to get back into paddling.


----------



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

kayaksportsmark said:


> Lewie15 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewie15 said:
> ...


I do and if I do go with a paddle kayak I will go with a fibreglass ski. I'm also interested in an AI though as well.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Ski's are noisy Lewie. Hull slap. Good for surf re-entries though.

Since you are looking at glassies - check out *Kaskazi*... branch in Noosa...and have a squizz at the Dorados. Beautiful craft.

We've got an Adventure, but after glass.....it doesn't get a look in.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Lewie15 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Sounds like the fibreglass is tougher than I thought. Tossing up between a glass yak and an Adventure Island, so will give it some more thought and do a bit more research.


There you go - someone with the same dilemma. Weird though cause they are totally different. I'd say though that the plastic v glass issue (which I do rate more highly than most who are commenting here!) probably doesnt count so much in this choice. I like the plastic for mangroves, oyster beds etc. and the AI isnt really any better than the stealth for that. So that leaves you down to a decission of speed v sail.

I'm waiting to see the result of the "carbon-tungsten" PorscheYak that Bazoo is reporting on - may be love at first sight... :mrgreen:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dru , just for you , i have had Stealth strike a new model especially for sky divers, i think we'
ll call it the " enzo ferrari Porsche ski"made of rare irridium and carbon sandwich . Of course if its speed you want theres always these two babies below . There the skis that are closest to my heart SLSA skis , i absolutely love em , but unfortunately the years have crept on and the balance has crept off, nevertheless i thought i might tease you with these two photos , Palmy Mick is now paddling the Strika and loving it i believe, lucky mongrel :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Baz there was a strika at the wivenhoe convention last year for test paddles along with the evo etc....the question was not how fast could go, but how far they travelled before the paddler was dunked from the boat as it rolled :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah Richo there like slippery logs and i cant believe i used to paddle them in the open water with absolute confidence and joy , seems a long while ago , but its only about 6 years back, but not any more Richo us older farts need stability in our lives


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I dont mind the concept of a guaranteed roll... if I think I can get back up. :shock:

Now Dodge, you put me on to this bloke... words like, "Dru if you really want to know about paddling, look out for this bloke called the great bazoo". We were munching on Red's salt and pepper squid at the time. Now I read that as, "enough of dru's irritating questions, maybe I know someone who is more resilient." All I'm doing is complying, Dodge. :twisted: Barry, honest it's all Richo's fault.

That yak again... speed, speed, speed, rod holders, somewhere to put a sounder, speed ,speed, speed. And of course a centre hatch.

Richo, if the old bugger pulls it off, it just might mean the all purpose all season Swing, stays home. Occassionally. When the single purpose specialist takes over. Stick with it Bazoo! This baby looks HOT!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dru , i'll get that bloody Richo onto a fast ski yet mate, i just found one that might suit his paddling style, what a rocket , and what a good paddler see the high hands and body rotation and the leg drive as ones slightly bent and the other relaxed about to drive forward . Reminds me a lot of Richos style Dru . And i see hes paddling a GREAT NELO K1, Top Kayak ,awwwww , i love this sport . I might have to use that photo in a paddling article i have been thinking of doing soon


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Dru , i'll get that bloody Richo onto a fast ski yet mate, i just found one that might suit his paddling style, what a rocket , and what a good paddler see the high hands and body rotation and the leg drive as ones slightly bent and the other relaxed about to drive forward . Reminds me a lot of Richos style Dru . And i see hes paddling a GREAT NELO K1, Top Kayak ,awwwww , i love this sport . I might have to use that photo in a paddling article i have been thinking of doing soon


Ah, I was half way through a corollary, but this is too much fun.

Baz - this seriously looks like a kayak version of a (modern day) moth. Dinghy sailers will know - a sort of development single person sailing boat. Uses "wings" on the centre board and tiller?

Ok, OK, seriously now... how the hell does a bloke have enough power to get it up? How do you reach the water with your paddle? Anyone heard of "air strokes"? After that, keeping it up is easy. Until you need to twist a bit. You will definitely go flop if you have to turn hard.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

By the way Bazoo - I was going to comment about the differing configurations of the two ferrariYaks you posted. (You are right, I am a Porche person, love the passion in Italy, but with my life on the line I think the stability from Porsche is a wonderful thing)

Soo, Red yak has the widest point behind the driver. Suggests more stern bouyancy than the second, but maybe not. Is the red yak sharper and more "nose in" than the other? Very much pushing the nose into the water, keeping a slender line for speed?

Blue yak has front section that runs a "blunter" angle to the paddler, the seated position runs parallel for the seated poistion, that gives the designer the opportunity to take very fine lines to the stern - but I'll guess it's a fatter heavier yak?

Red one is faster isnt it, Baz. If not, I'm not really getting to the bottom of your lessons... yet.

btw Blue one looks better for modifying for fishing :?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

But let's have an option for those mini wings on the blades. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dru , yep now ya got it , of course the red one is faster we all know red is the fastest colour and yes the red ski has most buoyancy just behind the paddlers bum so gives him a chance to stay on it in the rough water its also skinnier than the blue ski by about 4 cms so the red one called the ENVY is a quick ski.The Blue ski is called The STRIKA and is also very quick , Now how that guy reaches the water with that paddle has me stumped also , we may call for opinions on that . Regarding the Porsche , i used to own one , nice car very fast , and very stable , but prone to attacks by hoons and idiots, i wasnt very distressed to sell it .


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

dru said:


> Now Dodge, you put me on to this bloke... words like, "Dru if you really want to know about paddling, look out for this bloke called the great bazoo". We were munching on Red's salt and pepper squid at the time. Now I read that as, "enough of dru's irritating questions, maybe I know someone who is more resilient." All I'm doing is complying, Dodge. :twisted: Barry, honest it's all Richo's fault.


dru, but when dealing with him you have to be skilled at separating the wheat from the chaff....the chaff content is greater as he has aged :twisted: 


bazzoo said:


> Dru , i'll get that bloody Richo onto a fast ski yet mate,......... suit his paddling style,


Baz have had a play on those glass things and will stay with the plastic fantastic ;-) .....and as for style, it is not normally associated with my techniques you silly young man :shock:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dru , ya see that , i love it when he calls me a young man, well he is 3 months older than me :lol:


----------

